# So...What do you guys think?



## spooks69 (Aug 29, 2012)

This guy is selling several of these. How much of the weight here do you feel is pure gold? How much more refining do you think it'll take?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-5g-Gold-Alloy-drop-nugget-from-Gold-Gold-Filled-Scrap-for-Gold-Recovery-/190719376552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c67c2bca8

I promise these are NOT my auctions....just very interested to know what the true value of these are.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

It would have been far easier to refine if it was left as gold filled jewelry.

HOWEVER

How much would you pay for 19.5g of gold filled?

He mentions that he doesn't know what the karat, yet if it was jewelry it was almost surely marked.

There has been a lot of this type of material on eBay recently. Someone is melting pins, jewelry, or whatever else and calling it gold alloy drop, they are not really lying but more misleading people on purpose.

Also ask yourself this question. Why, if this person was going to just sell the gold on eBay, would he melt it before doing so? That is an extra cost that he didn't need to incur. And why is he doing in on a regular, consistent basis?

Scott


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

Also take this into consideration...

I attempted to message this person, to ask them the questions I was asking in this thread. This is the response I got from eBay.



> We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing.



I feel that anyone who is trying to be above board and honest would be willing to answer questions.

Also if you look at his history, most of his rating is buying. He has only had two people purchase from him, and both two times in a row, and one of those will a very low transaction number himself. Then if you look at the people he has purchased from, you will notice they sell items for .99 cents.

It seems to me that this particular person has several accounts that he posts positive buying results for, each one twice. And the rest of the people he purchased from, he purchased cheap items to get a good solid rating. My feeling is that he did this all on purpose so he can sell his gold globs.

This is a case of buyer beware I believe, I could be wrong, they might have melted that glob for god only knows what reason, and everything else might be coincidence, but still I wouldn't buy the glob.

Scott


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe .2 grams of fine gold if the material was indeed gold filled. Not worth the trouble of pressing the bid button.


----------



## element47.5 (Aug 29, 2012)

You'd be buying a pig in the poke with not the slightest notion of carat/content, and you'd be bidding against people with rocks in their heads. There is IMO little likelihood of getting anything under the highest price any optimistic bidder would pay. Plus, you take incoming freight-loss risk. Avoid.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2012)

:arrow: :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15366


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

It seems that this is fast becoming a trend on eBay. First it was legitimate looking bullion, then bars, coins, and now they are faking what we produce.

Anyone have a can of scam repellent? I was going to say it differently, but I think everyone knows what I mean without actually saying what I shouldn't.

Scott


----------

